
Seblime Text 3.1 (BUILD 3170) - pedrokost
https://www.sublimetext.com/3
======
spdustin
Feature I've been dying for: "Added ligature support for symbols"

(aside: mods, can you edit the title to fix the typo?)

------
et-al
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17011320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17011320)

------
blacksmith_tb
Typo in title - should be Sublime Text 3.1, naturally.

